# numbers



## wihunter (Sep 6, 2002)

we have a group coming out the 26th through the 31st of october around the woodworth area...........last time we were out there a couple of years ago we found good numbers of pheasant around......just wondering if this is a good time of the year to hunt and what kind of numbers we can expect...
Thanks


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If you'd post specifically the sloughs you'll be hunting I'm sure someone will tell you if there are pheasents near them.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

:lol: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:rollin:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> *Pheasant Season Opens Oct. 14, Good Conditions Expected*
> 
> If the weather cooperates and temperatures remain mild, pheasant hunters can expect a season similar to 2005, according to Stan Kohn, upland game bird biologist for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.
> 
> ...


Unless your hunting Pembina...then conditions are excellent. :beer:


----------

